
Providing Code Libraries is Not Enough for Your API - apievangelist
http://apievangelist.com/2011/09/17/providing-code-libraries-is-not-enough-for-your-api/
======
dmk23
This is really a no-brainer. If you are offering API you want to make it as
easy as possible to adopt and implement. However, perhaps it is advisable to
go even one more step beyond providing "starter projects" and suggest actual
use cases. They could be implemented in those starter projects (best case) or
simply illustrate the utility / value of the API. Don't just rely on 3rd party
developers to figure out what to do with your API - provide guidance of what
you might want to see them do with it.

------
jc4p
Bootstrap is unique because not only does it provide an API (the javascript
link is at the very top of the page), but you can view the source of any
segment and see very well documented code samples.

